# White apple/ ?

## astromen

. -        ?  ,       3-4        .      .       . .

----------

> 3-4        .

   " "

----------


## froguz

> 

  ! Win! -!

----------


## astromen

> ! Win! -!

             ?

----------


## froguz

> ?

   ,       .
       ,      .    -  .  .

----------


## astromen

> ,       .
>        ,      .    -  .  .

    .   ,         .

----------

,      ...

----------


## astromen

> ,      ...

     ?

----------


## alexx76

..

----------

-    .   , " "     .   -      ,   ,      .           -   4-5  (  ).   ,    .    ,    ,    ,  "  ".      " ()  ,   ()    "    ...  , ,         .     ...
,   -  (  ),   - ,    ...

----------


## Karen

> ...

   **,    "  " ?

----------


## astromen

> -    .   , " "     .   -      ,   ,      .           -   4-5  (  ).   ,    .    ,    ,    ,  "  ".      " ()  ,   ()    "    ...  , ,         .     ...
> ,   -  (  ),   - ,    ...

    !

----------


## Sky

**,          ,     .  ...      .      ,     ... . ,   ..       50    ( ).

----------

*Karen*,       15 .     ,   (     ).     ,  - -,      .   ,   ,   "   ".            -       .   ,    ,     ,    ,          -- "  " (    ...)      ...
- .

----------


## froguz

" -", "  ".    -     ,       (  ,      ),       .    ,     ,        .
       -    ,  ,  ,   ,      .    .

----------


## -

,       5 ,        .
,          . ,   ,   :
-   (, ,   )     ;
-           ;
-          .       (    );
-        .
,     ,      .  .   , ,       .
      - , ,   , .
..:     "" ,    . ,      ,      ,    ...

----------


## alexx76

> ,       5 ,        .
> ,          . ,   ,   :
> -   (, ,   )     ;
> -           ;
> -          .       (    );
> -        .
> ,     ,      .  .   , ,       .
>       - , ,   , .
> ..:     "" ,    . ,      ,      ,    ...

     ..      .            .     .       .

----------


## Ostap

> ..      .            .     .       .

               ,              .        .

----------


## astromen

> ,       5 ,        .
> ,          . ,   ,   :
> -   (, ,   )     ;
> -           ;
> -          .       (    );
> -        .
> ,     ,      .  .   , ,       .
>       - , ,   , .
> ..:     "" ,    . ,      ,      ,    ...

       ,   ,         ,           ?   ,    3-4      ,     .        ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    3-4     ,     .

       .  ?     3-4      ,    ?  ,  ,          -            .      ? ,       ,        .    ,       8   .

----------


## -

> ..      .            .     .       .

    .  .   .   ,   .   ,       -  .  ,      .               - . - //,            .      .   

> ,   ,         ,           ?   ,    3-4      ,     .        ,    ,   .

         -    .     .    ,         "   "....

----------


## astromen

,      ,   4    , ,      , 볺   ..

----------


## froguz

> ,      .

        ,        .        .       .      .

----------

*froguz*,   ,     ,       /.  ,   ""    ,        ?   "  "? (       )      , , --...

----------


## froguz

> 

        -.   .
    -   ,   .

----------

